# Recommended LCD backlight setting



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

I have an LCD HDTV with backlight settings that are, minimum, medium, maximum and auto. My viewing environment is a completely dark room, but I have a D6500k bias light behind my tv. Can anyone recommend the best backlight setting based on these conditions?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There isn't a best. It's mostly personal preference. And if you are calibrating the TV, it will be part of the calibration as it affects the brightness.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

How would it affect calibration, do you mean for example turn backlight up for brightness setting so you can see the individual bars clearer?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Part of the calibration is to adjust the brightness and contrast controls to try and achieve "true black". If the brightness is up, you won't get black, you will get grey. This is also the reason why Plasma is better then LCD, as LCD requires a backlight to be visible...and a backlight prevents achieving true black.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh yes I see what you mean, the higher the backlight setting the more black depth you lose. That is one of the reasons I opted for a bias light behind the tv as it increases the black look and Color quality when in a dark room.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry I meant Color quality on last post. It's the spellchecker.


----------

